# Nikon Prostaff vs. Bushnell Trophy XLT



## FlipKing (Aug 24, 2011)

Which scope would ya'll recommend? Both are roughly the same price, with nikon being around 20 bucks more. 3x9x40 and I'm thinking the DOA reticle.

I see the Nikon hass a FOV of 33.8'-11.3 and the Bushnell has a FOV of 39'-13'


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are real close in specs. Both have nitrogen filled tubes which is nice to have. Eye relief is 3.6 vs 4.0. Rated transmission is 90%vs91% 

I would say if the reticle is a "want to have" that would make the decision.


----------



## FlipKing (Aug 24, 2011)

They both have the same thing, just called a different name. So I guess what ever is cheaper at that rate?lol


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 24, 2011)

Never owned the Bushnell but I have had a couple of the Nikons.  For the money they are nice little scopes.


----------



## FlipKing (Aug 24, 2011)

My father-in-law has the Bushnell and likes it, I do know Nikon has a good name in optics. He just got a Nikon rangefinder that I was really impressed with.


----------



## WildcatHunter (Aug 24, 2011)

nikon prostaff all the way


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 24, 2011)

$30 rebate on the Bushnell

http://www.eabco.com/TrophyXLTRebate.PDF


----------



## FlipKing (Aug 24, 2011)

and Walmart has the Bushnell at 140 so if I can add the rebate on to that...


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 24, 2011)

I've got a couple of prostaffs one with their BDC reticle, the one with the little circles, and one standard crosshair.  I thought I'd like the BDC reticle but for field use - not so much. It is ok for the target range.  I find it easier to use a dot.  

The concept of the Bushnell DOA I think is a little better for field use.  I think the "rack bracket" is a gimick.  "Oh, Mr. Buck please face forward and stand still so that I can guage your rack with my nice reticle" Yeah right. But with some practice you could use the tick marks on the horizontals for windage at distance.

If I was choosing between the two now, I'd go with the Bushnell.


----------



## cblack2925 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a Bushnell Trophy mounted on a Mini 14 and the Nikon Pro-Staff mounted on a Winchester Model 70. I originally had the Bushnell mounted on the Winchester, but I found the light transmission and eye relief to be better on the Nikon. I don't think you will go wrong with either one...


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.opticsplanet.net/bushnell-3-9x40-trophy-xlt-riflescopes-733960b-733944s-733960.html

Then less the rebate.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 25, 2011)

I just purchased the Nikon Monarch scope 4-16x50 and like it alot.Most places sold the scope for around the same price.I purchased it from Holster supply for $80 less.Can't see a difference in the Nikon and the Leupold my father has.


----------



## Dave in N GA (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought a Bushnell 3200 10X two years ago. Really nice scope and I'm well pleased. Then I happened upon the Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 with BDC. Like it better! Since then I've bought three more Nikon's.


----------



## Papa Bear (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a couple Leupold  scopes on a couple of my older deer rifles but purchased a Nikon Prostaff for my newest addition a Model 7 in .308 and this setup has became my favorite little gun.  Been very happy with scope and well it picks up light on the evening hunts.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, after talking to a guy at bass pro and finding a good deal, I got the Nikon for 155 shipped from Cabelas. I'll let ya'll know how it does as soon as I get it mounted.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 6, 2015)

I know this is an old thread,  but I'm sure similar threads will be popping up soon.  Like others, I compared Leupold, Redfield, Nikon,Vortex, and Bushnell. I ended up getting the Bushnell dusk til dawn. It had the most clarity to me,  plus decent eye relief and a great price.  I wasn't very impressed with the Leupolds I looked through that day.  Grant it,they may have been their lower tier scope, I dunno,  but the price was still twice that of the better budget scopes of Bushnell and Nikon.

The Nikon was OK,  but the reticle lines was too thin for me aND the bdc circles were too small.  The Bushnell do a was much easier to see with clearest sight imho


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Sep 6, 2015)

What rifle are you mounting it on?

gt40


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 6, 2015)

My father in law went with a bushnell XLt. It's a good clear scope and is cheaper but I still prefer my prostaff. I do plan to go vortex next though.


----------



## Stroker (Sep 7, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I know this is an old thread,  but I'm sure similar threads will be popping up soon.  Like others, I compared Leupold, Redfield, Nikon,Vortex, and Bushnell. I ended up getting the Bushnell dusk til dawn. It had the most clarity to me,  plus decent eye relief and a great price.  I wasn't very impressed with the Leupolds I looked through that day.  Grant it,they may have been their lower tier scope, I dunno,  but the price was still twice that of the better budget scopes of Bushnell and Nikon.
> 
> The Nikon was OK,  but the reticle lines was too thin for me aND the bdc circles were too small.  The Bushnell do a was much easier to see with clearest sight imho


Got three of the Bushnell dusk to dawn scopes, one on a .444. For the money their hard to beat and no issues or problems so far with any of mine.


----------

